# Adriana Lima - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (25x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Adriana Lima - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (9x)*

:thx:schön!


----------



## Sachse (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Adriana Lima - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (9x)*

thanks für Adriana


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

*Adriana Lima - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13,2013 (9x)*

9x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

*Update x7*



 

 

 

 


 

 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

sehr schön. danke sehr.


----------



## onill200 (6 Dez. 2013)

Super, Dankeschön für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## twstee (22 März 2014)

schönes lachen


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Nice legs.!!!


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

No one can do it like Adriana,VS will be nothing without her


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

she's beautiful


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

eindeutig die schönste und coolste von allen.danke


----------

